# Can I have geese and an unfenced garden



## RockyRanch (Jul 24, 2007)

We are wanting to add geese to our flock and need to know if they will destroy my flower and vegetable gardens. I let my chicken free-range until planting of the garden and then they must stay in their pens. Guineas seem to want to eat the tomatoes, but I have plenty to share so not a big issue. Ducks stay on the creek so not too much of a problem. Any help and information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks and Happy Spring!!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My geese would all but destroy my garden if they were allowed unlimited access.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

geese are vegitarians BUT theyll typically only eat what they can reach (making them safe for orchards once past the tender stage...) there also large birds with fairly large feet, I think for most of your veggies your going to want to fence them off.

you may however want to look into the cotton patch geese, they're a rare breed but absolulty lovely, great personalities and pretty colors.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If your geese are fine free ranging now I would probably fence them OUT of the garden rather than try to fence them in a pen.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, thinking that you have chickens and ducks already, sounds like time to put a nice fence around the garden and let your chickens out!


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

My geese will absolutely not eat tomatoes. They will, however, taste them over and over again (ruining everyone they taste)!


----------



## Yellow Creek (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is what Dave Holderread says in "The Book of Geese": "Geese enjoy and benefit from most of the same vegetables you and I relish, so use your imagination when planing for your birds. Some crops I would suggest are summer and winter squash, Swiss Chard, kale, spinach, cabbage, potatoes, carrots, parsnips, turnips, sugar beets and mangels." 

My original intent was to use geese as weeders in the garden. However, based upon Holderreads comments I decided to feed them garden scraps and not let them have access to the garden. I found his comments accurate, except my geese don't seem to like Swiss Chard. Bottom line is I'd keep them out of the garden if you want any of it for yourself.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

My geese bit all of my garlic in half and spit them out. I planted 1600 garlic and they damaged almost all of them. I have 8 geese. They also love cucumbers and are very noisy when removed from the 3 acre Market Garden. Weeder geese is a misnomer. Fence your garden or else don't get geese. My 5 females laid their first eggs this past weekend 
Linda


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

last year i planted 250 # of potatoes and they left the potatoes alone. and ate the weeds. Potatoes worked for me. 
Corn NO GO even when the corn was 2/3 ' tall.

I rotational garden and geese do a excellent job moving patches to patches with fertilizer and weeds.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Geese also love young corn plants. Pulled them up as soon as they sprouted. We finally just out a single wire electric fence around the garden about 6"-8" off the ground. After the first one hit it, the others avoided the area like the plague.


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

We don't have geese but just have to share, We have wild geese land on the property, about 50-500 yes five hundred for about three to four months of the year. If they are anything like the geese they sell at the feed store you could have them in a garden but you wouldn't have a garden. They can lick a plate clean, they eat the grass and clover so low that the cows can't get at it well. This year was real bad, the geese didn't show up until a day after hunting season ended. To the day.


----------

